# Changing Visa Status



## MickeyM (May 4, 2009)

This is the first of what I'm sure will be many questions before I leave for the US at the end of the year. 

I'm going for my embassy interview for my J-1 exchange visa next Tuesday and I have a quick question about changing my status down the track.

I'm planning on arriving in the US to start my 12 months of work on the 2nd of December which means I have to finish working on the 2nd December, 2010. Now my closest friends live in the US and I hate the idea of leaving before Christmas; I'd like to spend one last Christmas/New Years with them. I already have a valid B1/B2 tourist visa which I'd like to use to stay until the beginning of January 2011. 

What I'm wondering is a) if anyone has experience changing visa types while in the States and how hard it is and b) if this is something I should mention at my interview Tuesday or whether it's better left unsaid. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

You're playing with fire. You've got a year in the US. Don't push your luck.


----------



## MickeyM (May 4, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> You're playing with fire. You've got a year in the US. Don't push your luck.


Even if I planned to just stay? I won't be working, I won't even be in my apartment or the city I'd lived in for the year, I'd be staying with my friends, having a vacation. I wouldn't be violating the terms of the B1/B2 at all. The company sponsoring me to go actually suggest that if people on the program wish to stay for extra travel to apply for a B1/B2 at the interview, I already have one I don't understand how it's a problem.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

MickeyM said:


> Even if I planned to just stay? I won't be working, I won't even be in my apartment or the city I'd lived in for the year, I'd be staying with my friends, having a vacation. I wouldn't be violating the terms of the B1/B2 at all. The company sponsoring me to go actually suggest that if people on the program wish to stay for extra travel to apply for a B1/B2 at the interview, I already have one I don't understand how it's a problem.


I don't think it's a good idea. But it's your immigration record, not mine nor the company sponsoring you. Once you've blotted it, you're forever marked on entry for grilling.


----------



## javajive (Jul 15, 2009)

You need to get a waiver to change status from J visa to B visa ...find more info at the visa section for J visas on the state department's web site


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

javajive said:


> You need to get a waiver to change status from J visa to B visa ...find more info at the visa section for J visas on the state department's web site


Nonsence ... he already has the B ( unless they terminate it after issueing J )

you need to leave the US completing the J visa 

.and re-enter using the B-2


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

javajive said:


> You need to get a waiver to change status from J visa to B visa ...find more info at the visa section for J visas on the state department's web site


Some Js have a home residency requirement, others don't! It is usually marked on the visa itself.


----------



## subhuman (Oct 9, 2009)

If u have stamped "not subject to....rule" u can change your J visa, if you cant


----------

